# Then and Now



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

i know there is already a thread like this but i cant find it my baby is only 5 months but hes changed sooo much .. first pic is the day we got him .. the other one is recent.. share yours


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He has changed so much but there is just so much more to snug with now. What a handsome devil.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How time flies....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What great pictures you guys.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

he's only gotten cuter!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

He is just as handsome now as the day you brought him home.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Awww! What cute pups and it's fun to see how they've grown. Now I have to go do some digging for baby Maggie pitcures :


Tiffany


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Coach was 4 or 5 months old when we rescued him so I don't have any "baby" pics.

1. Day 1 - A dirty & skinny boy
2. Day 2 - Lucie is doing an inspection
2. Day 5 - Lucie showing him the "ropes"
3. Now - Coach turned 1 in January


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Deborah - great pics! He sure has grown into a handsome boy too!

I had to do some digging to find baby Maggie pics and found 'em...

Maggie @ 8 weeks old. I don't know what I was thinking with that collar, but it was annoying all of us and we ditched in within hours! LOL









4 years later.... Here she is now:




















As the weather gets nicer I'll be getting lots of pics. I need some better ones of Maggie.


Tiffany


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is Fontana the day we brought her home:










Here is Fontana at 9 months (She's almost 10 months now):


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

they are all so adorable.. i just love to see them all grown up..


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't mind how many times a thread like this gets started- its great to see the puppies "all-growed-up"!!! Nice pics everyone!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

My baby at 12 weeks then a Golden oldie at 14yrs.
Went to the bridge just before her 15th birthday


----------



## s6m1l88 (Mar 12, 2008)

Prince only 7 weeks old









Prince with a few of his brothers and sisters. 









Prince now (almost 9 months old)


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

LOVE the boat picture.. so cute.!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I love these threads, too!

The day he came home










and Bailey last week, just before his 1st birthday!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I just got home from work and had to come check all the pics. Everyone has such beautiful babies!!

Aren't we lucky?


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Never imagined a month would make so much of a difference...








just turned 11 weeks








13 and a half weeks


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

This is Sawyer & Geddy (adult)... this was one of Sawyer's first days home...









And here he is almost three months later...


















Heather... can you believe how much he's darkened up!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom was born on the 13th July 2005

taken first day home on 29th Aug ( almost 7 weeks old )
and look at those little legs, I thought I had got me a jack russel









taken 16th Oct and just look how those legs have grown 









latest pic taken just last week


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i love these threads! we should have one every day! 

baby Faith - Jan 2005 in her new foster home, right after getting sprung from the pound.










as a "tween" in her forever home











and this one is probably a month old - 










our cutie pie -


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Oliver 7 weeks










Oliver last week (almost 6yrs)










Gracie 7 weeks










Gracie (almost 5yrs)










Gabby 3 days old (Lilac ribbon)










Gabby 7 weeks










Gabby 11 mths










All together


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's Brady at 3 weeks (he's on the far right), 9 weeks, and 5.5 months. Hopefully these will upload in the correct order!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow how the time fly. Gomez is really shaping up into a fine looking boy.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh I love the then and now shots! Here's Jester...........


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


>




Rusty must be taking sitting lessons from Sawyer..ROFL


----------

